# I suppose if I ever get around to doing a solo album, this'll be the cover:



## Variant (Apr 8, 2012)

That's such a fuckin' shitty font, BTW.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 9, 2012)

Haha, saw this Facebook. Love the advisory sticker.


----------



## Tsunami 3000 (May 25, 2012)

Tyler the creator nod? i like it!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice nice, I also like the advisory sticker xD


----------

